# NGD: Agile Intrepid 928 RN Nat - When 8 Isn't Enough! World First!



## NaYoN (Sep 15, 2010)

Words won't suffice. Have some images instead:






So I arrive home today and check my mail...






Great success!! Guess what I have:





Let's compare this to the hardcase of my Interceptor pro 830.





Now to start opening with my... whatever these knives are called.





Cut cut cut...





More cutting...





There's a much smaller box inside!





It's so small compared to the case now!





Let's cut this one open.





Aha! We're almost there!





Guess what! More cutting!





I've uncovered a headstock!





And here is the whole thing!





Turns out that the other side of the box had a really nice logo!





Let's compare it to the Interceptor!





And the Xiphos





Shot of the bridge











































Tomorrow I'll have video, sound and more pics!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats dude!

That thing looks epic  I have a soft spot for natural guitars as well

What tuning will you have this baby in? Low f# and High A?


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a beauty. Congrats bud! Will be awaiting clips of it in action.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 15, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> That thing looks epic  I have a soft spot for natural guitars as well
> 
> What tuning will you have this baby in? Low f# and High A?



I'll try both  I'm not sure yet 

The pictures were a bit screwed, I fixed them now


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 15, 2010)

Shitty video of me stuttering too much out of excitement:


----------



## Inception7 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a beast!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats man, my 8 arrived today, i received an email about the 9 string guitars an i was already thinking what would i do with one . I think there's no turning back once you get "extended"! eheheh

sorry for the bad joke


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 15, 2010)

Greatest video ever. 

Really great dude.


----------



## jr1092 (Sep 16, 2010)

wow that thing is beautiful


----------



## Ippon (Sep 16, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Shitty video of me stuttering too much out of excitement:


Congrats! That's a beast!

Here's another chugger:


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 16, 2010)

that "guitar" with the beer  maple top, natural finish 
eheh


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> that "guitar" with the beer  maple top, natural finish
> eheh



Well, I'm not sure "natural" is the first thing that I think looking at her!
@NaYoN - keep us posted with your tunings and what gauges you use, and your impressions. I'm curious about what will work best on those 9s.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy shit! That's awesome, man, I hope you like it.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 16, 2010)

Also, tune it down a half step, then drop the low C to Bb and you can play Spasm whenever you want haha.


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ippon said:


> Here's another chugger:


 
Thats fucking hot. Where do I buy one of these?

Oh and nice guitar man....


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats to you.
I absolute cannot stand not having a 9 string  It's driving me insane!

EDIT: Personal opinion:
I think tuning that low at 28" is pretty extreme - so floppy! (video confirmed my prediction) I'd want a 32" or so for that. A high A at 28" is also going to be hell...so why not tune it like this:
If I were you, I'd tune it to C# standard (6 string guitar).

*C# F# B * EADGBE current, down to...
*A# D# G#* C# F# B E G# C#

But then add a high string instead. 
* D# G#* C# F# B E G# C# * F#*

This in my opinion is the perfect tuning for this guitar. I'd still personally want a 30" for that D# but what can you do  
The high F# is perfect as you can use a 008 or 007 from D'addario and it wont be too tense at all. (Similar to high A on a 24" I believe).
I also think D# or so is the 'limit' for chuggah, particularly at any higher tempo. Any lower is more suitable for drone stuff in my opinion. 

I highly recommend trying this with the following strings:
D'addario EXL115 Blues/Jazz Rock 11-49
11 14 18 28 38 49

And single strings NW066, NW080, PL007

Just my two cents


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 16, 2010)

i knew someone on here would pull the trigger on that beast in no time, haha! 

enjoy that thing, man...i think it would be just a string too much for me.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats man!

An alternative idea would be for you to use as a 9th string a F# two octaves above the low F#.My two cents..


----------



## Nublet (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow! Nice of you to put up a video so we can see them in action! Kinda wish I had one of these but I don't know what I'd do with it... don't know if want, kinda!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 16, 2010)

28.625" scale will be fine, just get thee a .090 gauge bass string or so for C#. Congrats. 

len 28.625"

E .009" PL == 16.55#
B, .012" PL == 16.52#
G, .015" PL == 16.25#
D, .022" NW == 16.81#
A,, .030" NW == 17.71#
E,, .040" NW == 16.94#
B,,, .054" NW == 17.1#
^F,,, .072" NW == 17.09#
^C,,, .090" NW == 14.38#
total == 149.35#


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy fuc#.


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha, the interceptor's neck looks so small compared to the 928


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> 28.625" scale will be fine, just get thee a .090 gauge bass string or so for C#. Congrats.



Continuing from my post earlier...
Good tension is definately achievable, but less than ideal in my opinion - especially with a 30" 8 string also available.

Needing the higher gauge string to tune down to C# on the 28" will not be as tonally pleasing as a thinner string on a 30". 
Also, the shorter scale guitar makes more sense for lead playing (with the high F# in my idea earlier).

With a 28" 9 string in low D#-high F# "6 string C# standard", without the need for bass strings, you could then tune your 8 string down to low C# instead of F#. (the 6 strings would then be in B standard).


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks guys  I'll probably tune it to 8 string F + a high string. I just didn't want to bother with retuning all the strings


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 16, 2010)

you say in your video there were only 8 of these made for now and the rest are due out in 2011?  i gotta wait that long?


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Sep 16, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Thanks guys  I'll probably tune it to 8 string F + a high string. I just didn't want to bother with retuning all the strings


I think that will be the best tuneing for sure if i ever get one id use that but im still looking to get an 8 lol 
anyway congrates bro i look forward to more demos


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine just arrived about two hours ago. Awesome guitar for sure.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 16, 2010)

This is just awesome, thanks for posting! I want to try this bad boy


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 16, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> Mine just arrived about two hours ago. Awesome guitar for sure.



MN or RN?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet guitar.


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 16, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> MN or RN?



RN just like yours


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> Mine just arrived about two hours ago. Awesome guitar for sure.[/QUOT
> 
> can we expect pics or vids?


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 16, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

can we expect pics or vids?[/QUOTE]

Well I suppose i could post some pics up. I took a few tonight, but I'm leaving for work in a few minutes. I could get to it tomorrow, and I don't see why a little review couldn't hurt. Did anyone have any questions in particular?


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 16, 2010)

How are you liking it NaYON?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 16, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Holy fuc#.


this man, awesome!


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 17, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> How are you liking it NaYON?



It's pretty awesome from what little time I've spent playing it! It's one of the best guitars I've ever owned. Problem is, my boss dumped a ton of last-minute work on me; so I can't play it right now  I wish I could.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> 28.625" scale will be fine, just get thee a .090 gauge bass string or so for C#. Congrats.
> 
> len 28.625"
> 
> ...



Yup, that's kind of what I was thinking I'd do if I had one of these bad boys. I like my strings a little lighter, so I'd probably put on an 8-68 set, but that 90 looks perfect at that length. And that's cool that it shows you can get that much tension on a string without getting up over .100", because I wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice guitars you have there


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazing guitar, nice to see it in action. I just got my 8 string so I'm content. I'm a sucker for the natural finish guitars too. Good stuff dude, enjoy it! I think 8 is as far as I'll go for the time being haha.


----------



## Inception7 (Sep 17, 2010)

If they put out a fixed bridge model with a neck pickup I'll buy one. I would love to try a 9 with a high A.


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 17, 2010)

So I just spent a few hours experimenting with this 9 string at band volumes. And my beloved 5150 is not the best option for keeping a low C# articulate. I tried reducing gain, and eq'ing. I found the best results to use line 6 through tube power section, best for low tunings and tubes are just yeah. Shall I say "creamy" mmm yum yum


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh how I wish I was in a band...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hell, I've got a 9 string guitar, and I wanna chug right now... so yeah, Im gonna be chugging... 

That's insane man, chug away!!


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 19, 2010)

ATTENTION naYon, I measured the diameters of the string guages. And my guitar didn't ship with the formentioned string gauges as disclosed on the website. my 8th and 9 strings are the same guage. They are both .072, hence why my C# is like one big floppy donkey dick.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 19, 2010)

Perhaps mine is like that too, didn't really check. Don't have the means to check either.


----------



## whisper (Sep 20, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> ATTENTION naYon, I measured the diameters of the string guages. And my guitar didn't ship with the formentioned string gauges as disclosed on the website. my 8th and 9 strings are the same guage. They are both .072, hence why my C# is like one big floppy donkey dick.



hm, wonder if a 90 will fit through the ferrule - now that you say that.
And, wonder if Rondo will have 90's for us to buy. Couldn't find any ('guitar' not bass) at juststrings.com, or strings&beyond, heaviest i could find is an 81. Which leads me back to the first question, if we just use a bass 90 (which i don't have a problem with), we need the ferrule big enough.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh man! This is definitely in my GAS radar - in spite of any string tension issues!


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL, awesome video!


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been trying to record a few things. Anyone recommend a good drum simulator for me? Beatcraft is really unintuitive for me and my reaper isn't recognizing ezdrummer right now for some reason.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Sep 21, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> I've been trying to record a few things. Anyone recommend a good drum simulator for me? Beatcraft is really unintuitive for me and my reaper isn't recognizing ezdrummer right now for some reason.


in reaper rightclick insert virtual instrument, then once the window opens, right click somewhere and click refresh


----------



## XEN (Oct 21, 2010)

The C# tuning on that thing would work perfectly. My Agile 8 was a great guitar, but I had to part with it a while back. I'm going to have to get one of these 9s. It's still no 10, but with the string sets that Kurt announced today, this thing is spot on.


----------

